# Krazy Kampus Kop Kamph (more)



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Even though the Cops "de-escalated" the situation, they're still going to be referred to as being "used against black people".
Seriously! Who the hell can even STAND to do this job anymore?



https://www.macon.com/news/state/georgia/article260024840.html


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I’m curious as to how that was dispatched. A disturbance in the classroom? Yes. 2 students late to class because the professor has a beef with them? No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We're blamed for EVERYTHING, but no one, as a rule seems to blame the caller. This seems to be an exception. Nice.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

It's the perfect Damned if you do situation. Nobody in a blue uniform can do ANYHTHING right anymore. The only exceprtion maybe handing out candy at parades and letting kids swarm and molest the trendy new "comfort" dogs.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

FAPD said:


> It's the perfect Damned if you do situation. Nobody in a blue uniform can do ANYHTHING right anymore. The only exceprtion maybe handing out candy at parades and letting kids swarm and molest the trendy new "comfort" dogs.



Hey, not the comfort dogs! My last department was the first campus agency in the country to get one. It came about because the Sgt in “community relations” was trying to scheme a way for the department to pay for a pet for him and his family basically, so he came up with a presentation about community relationship building using a dog. It actually worked, and apparently the university liked it so much that they kept advertising it and other schools kept ripping it off.

It all started as a grift.


----------

